

YouTube deletes 7hr science symposium video due to bg-music in the lunch break - jitbit
http://boingboing.net/2014/11/25/youtube-nukes-7-hours-worth.html

======
jitbit
I guess they're lucky not to be sued, Youtube "just" deleted the content :(

Copyright and patent laws are definitely pushing our industry back. Especially
patents.

